# Replacing a Well Pump - Recommendations ?



## hnter2011 (Nov 17, 2011)

All,

I have a GE Jet Pump 1/2 HP that has lasted 30 yrs at our cabin. Do you know of a quality pump that would be a good replacement ? On the Internet, I have noticed Sta-Rite and Red Lion pump products. Would they be a good replacement ? Appreciate your assistance....


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

I went with Flint/Walling..


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I replaced mine with a Red Lion a few years ago. No issues so far.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

If it is a shallow well I would make Gould my first choice, with Myers and Wayne second and third. Mainly due to being the most common pumps that parts are carried by most hardwares up here. Gould pumps are tough and very rebuildable but a bit pricey.


----------



## lenray (Dec 17, 2001)

gould meyers F W


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

For for suction draw, go with Gould.


----------



## hnter2011 (Nov 17, 2011)

Thank you for everyone's responses... Appreciate your comments


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

A friend of mine who has been working on wells for over 30 years told me Gould is the only way to go.


----------



## hnter2011 (Nov 17, 2011)

I was able to purchase a Gould JRS5.... Thanks for the recommendations.


----------

